# Best Glue - ribbon to sketching paper?



## LN_Fyffe (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello there, I was hoping for advice on what *glue or adhesive* would be best to adhere ribbon to heavy sketching/watercolour paper?

A little more detail - the ribbon will be adhered on the back/reverse side of the sketch so that it creates a border round the edge of an A4/A3 piece of sketching card. 

Thanks so much for any thoughts  

LN


----------

